# Happy Birthday!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good one! Weekend birthdays are great!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday, and I hope your weekend in Foxburo was fun.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy 'Birthday!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks everybody. Jolly you're right, weekend birthday's are great especially when they're camping weekend birthdays. Tim...Normandy Farms is great. Wish we could have stayed a little longer. I met a fellow Outbacker there, so we visited for a while.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday!

Hope your trip up to Salem went well, you missed all of the trick or treating. Some of the campers really went all out decorating their sites, very funny stuff. I can't believe how many kids there were, we took ours around approx. 50% of the place, I didn't realise just how big it truly is. We stopped by your camper yesterday morning before we left but it looked like you guys were all still asleep. We'll have to see if we can get the Northeast rally together next year, Normandy would be a great choice for a location.

We met another Outback owner (26-RS parked about 4 spots from mine), I have them the URL and told them to stop in here when they get a chance.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry we missed you at the camper. My wife and I went for a ride around the CG and we saw that one near you. I don't know if it was there when I stopped by yours or not. Salem was great, kind of crowded but lots to see and do. I was talking to the guy at the campsite next to mine and he said they tried to make reservations for Halloween next year at Normandy Farms and they were already booked solid


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I also heard they were already booked for Haloween next year. Doesn't suprise me, I can't think of any other campground in the area that has all of the amenities that Normandy has for that late in the season. Did you guys manage to hit the pool? The hot tub was great after being outside all day.

My neighbors were at Strawberry Park for the weekend, they said they had a really good time there and that they had a ton of activities including a hypnotist. I'm going to talk to them tonight and see if we should book into there for next Haloween or if we should just do what we did this year and call Normandy three times a day until someone cancels and we can get in.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday. sunny

All the very best to you and your family.









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get to meet you guys we were in the 900 row. They should have given best site to the guy projecting the sox game on the side of his class A had to be 10'x20' it was like a drive in! I still gave out 9 bags of candy. Another great weekend at Normandy the weather could have been better.Time to pack it away till spring







. Also site 906 with full hookups sat empty all weekend


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry we missed you, we walked by during the trick or treating. Nice area over there, actually, all of the sites at Normandy are pretty nice. My vote for best site would have been torn between the McDonalds at Normandy (complete with a freaky Ronald McDonald clown) and the site that they did up like Oz (they even had an oil can for the tin man):


----------

